# Cheap and easy magnetic wrist ammo holder and collector



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

I'll be posting pics of this later today but in the mean time--

MATERIALS:

1 hard drive magnet-- go to your local computer repair shop and ask for a broken hard drive. If they ask more than $5 -- go elsewhere. Goodwill is sometimes an option, and some cities have computer recycling locations. Some of you have techie friends who like to build computers. Anyhoo, get you a broke hard drive. Get out your multi tool and tear that bad boy apart. All you want is the crescent shaped magnet that's suspended over the drive platter-- trash everything else. WARNING-- this is a bad-ass, super strong magnet that can potentially hurt you. Don't hold it in your hand while getting something out of the refrigerator.

8-10ft cordage of your choice, paracord, leather, hemp. Whatever floats your boat

Construction--

That hard drive magnet should have holes on each end where it screwed into the frame.

Attach each end of the cordage to the magnet holes making one big loop including the magnet.

Drape magnet on wrist and loop up excess cord around your hand and slide down to your wrist.

USE--

So, now you got a bracelet that will hold some ammo. The beauty part is you can unwrap it, take it off your wrist and drag it around to retrieve your shot ammo without having to bend over. Then wind it up and put back on your wrist.

Presto!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Hmm.. Interesting idea.

So, we'd be looking for something like this?










I'm a famous cheapskate, so I'll be scrounging a drive in the near future!


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

That's a great idea. My local Goodwill usually has spare computer parts, so I'll have to look into it.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## TARDIS Tara (Jul 28, 2017)

Photo One


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's a neat idea, I just don't want that ammo on my hand when I'm shooting. I prefer a magnetic clip on the waistband of my pants/shorts, that was made to hold screws for construction. Lee Valley sells them.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Most all ideas using the magic of magnetism are useful for us. I like the 4 inch magnetic metal bowls designed for mechanics, way easier than digging in a pocket for patio plinking. Couple 3 bux at Harbor Fright. *


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea


----------



## Lafayette (Jul 31, 2018)

What a Gret idea!

Cheap and easy magnetic wrist ammo holder

I just did the same using an old cellphone arm-band case, I shoulda threw away long ago Now I am looking for another one.

I just cut the case off and added a little velcro for the strap to fasten. I used 1 Rare-Earth (neodymium) magnet with a hole in the middle, stitched onto the armband. The armband was the kind that was sweatproof, with little tiny ventilation holes in it. Made it easy to stitch with some waxed thread.

It holds 7 (seven) 1/2 inch steel balls, or approx. 12 (twelve) 3/8 steel balls. Works amazing. I keep a similar magnet in my pocket, with the loose steel balls, too also keep them handy.

I like your idea of the computer magnet. I was unaware it was there. I happen to have 2 old computer towers, I will be dismantling accordingly. Many thanks and Stay Safe !


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea, looks comfortable also


----------



## slingitgood (Oct 3, 2018)

awesome idea :stupidcomp:


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

I have a couple 19mm rings coming from alieexpress for about $8 total: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2PCS-N52-Strong-NdFeB-Silver-Magnetic-ring-Magic-Permanent-Neodymium-magnet-Props-inside-diameter-18mm-19mm/32928822304.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.30e94c4dc9Pwa6

Then there is this magnetic ammo bracelet for $7: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PU-Leather-Vintage-watch-style-Adjustable-Slingshot-Ammo-Pouch-Ring-Magnetic-Bobby-Pin-Bracelet-Bobby-Pins/32818555325.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.1.283f1449qHbOKm&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_10130_10890_5730315_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_453_10084_454_10083_10618_5729215_10307_538_537_536_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103-10890,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=4c83eeb1-75ee-4deb-95c0-fef45ae174c3-0&algo_pvid=4c83eeb1-75ee-4deb-95c0-fef45ae174c3

Anyone tested either of these?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I had a ring from DK once, meh, gave it away. The 'wristwatch' link is interesting ... not liking the buckle, would prefer elastic or the above velcro strap. *

*Home Depot has a pricey 2 pack that includes a wrist band, and Lowes has a Polyester Magnet Strip that gets mixed reviews.*

*I might try a belt clip-on, seems convenient to the pouch.*

https://www.homedepot.com/p/MagnoGrip-Magnetic-Wristband-and-Magnetic-Belt-Clip-Set-2-Pack-514-090/100672681

https://www.lowes.com/pd/AWP-One-Size-Fits-All-Polyester-Magnet-Strip/50175523

https://www.homedepot.com/p/MASTER-MAGNETICS-2-in-Dia-Belt-Clip-Magnets-96724/203613209?keyword=clip+on+belt+magnet&semanticToken=212t01000+%3E++st%3A%7Bclip+on+belt+magnet%7D%3Ast+cnn%3A%7B0%3A0%7D+cnb%3A%7B0%3A0%7D+oos%3A%7B0%3A1%7D+pt%3A%7Bbelt%7D%3Apt+rt%3A%7Bclip+magnet%7D%3Art+dln%3A%7B562808%7D+qu%3A%7Bclip+on+belt+magnet%7D%3Aqu


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

One of my favorite shooting accessories. I wear it on my finger. 







35#neodymium Magnet W/key Ring
https://www.maxwarehouse.com/products/master-magnetics-magnet-with-key-ring-1-dia-clamshell


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Beanflip said:


> One of my favorite shooting accessories. I wear it on my finger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just purchased 3 of these thanks to this post / recommendation.............these are some super strong little magnets. I put mine on a carabiner

and hook to my belt loop, works great.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

TARDIS Tara said:


> I'll be posting pics of this later today but in the mean time--
> 
> MATERIALS:
> 
> ...


DO NOT PLACE IT NEAR YOUR WATCH! If you have a pacemaker, and you wear this magnetic bracelet on your right wrist, when the American flag is in review, do NOT place your right hand over your heart.


----------

